# Marshall vs Blackstar!



## e7lek (Nov 14, 2011)

Im just torn between the Marshall MA50 head and the Blackstar HT-50 head

Which one do you think is better and why? 

They both have fx loops btw

ohh and the blackstar comes with a footswitch but is more expensive.


----------



## The Scenic View (Nov 14, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Marshall a hybrid (tube + ss)?


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 14, 2011)

The Blackstar is certainly more versatile and can give you a wider array of tones. It doesn't nail the characteristic Marshall crunch exactly, but it will give you more tonal flavors to choose from.


----------



## e7lek (Nov 14, 2011)

Scenic i have no idea if its half ss, it says its a 50 watt valve amp.

Mordacain i really cant tell, im gna have to order it because i cant try them. thats why im asking on this forum but yeah i think you're right the blackstar will give me more versatility.


----------



## The Scenic View (Nov 14, 2011)

e7lek said:


> Scenic i have no idea if its half ss, it says its a 50 watt valve amp.
> 
> Mordacain i really cant tell, im gna have to order it because i cant try them. thats why im asking on this forum but yeah i think you're right the blackstar will give me more versatility.



IMO, I'd go with Blackstar over the Marshall. Then again I'm not a Marshall guy aha, but I have tried the HT-50 before and it sounded good. Good dirt and clean tones.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly man, the MA50 is one of the worst amps I've ever heard in my own opinion. Our store is a Marshall and a Blackstar dealer and we had both the MA50 and MA100 and I wasn't a huge fan of either. I really like the versatility of the Blackstar HT Series amps. I would go with them over the MA series any day of the week.


----------



## e7lek (Nov 14, 2011)

wow jordanky, alright you guys are making me lean towards the blackstar more now and scenic i just checked and the marshalls are all valve 

BTW guys if you have a better amp in mind let me know!

Please maintain the price though... around 500 pounds for the head is ok


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 14, 2011)

e7lek said:


> wow jordanky, alright you guys are making me lean towards the blackstar more now and scenic i just checked and the marshalls are all valve
> 
> BTW guys if you have a better amp in mind let me know!
> 
> Please maintain the price though... around 500 pounds for the head is ok



In that budget I can't think of much better where you live. The Blackstar is certainly going to be in your most bang for the buck category.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackstars are great and very under rated.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 14, 2011)

btw Blackstar was made by ex-Marshall guys. so expect very similar tonal options. They sound great


----------



## Erazoender (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackstar; great versatility, great tone, better than Marshall in most respects in my biased opinion.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 15, 2011)

I've played through the MA a couple times, and couldn't get anything decent out of it. The Blackstar stuff is pretty easy to get good sounds out of.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 15, 2011)

* 



See what I did there?


----------



## e7lek (Nov 15, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> See what I did there?



hahah nice one mate


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't write off Laney. I know you've asked for an opinion comparing Blackstar vs. Marshall (I come down on the side of Blackstar firmly given recent Marshall offerings) but for that budget (or thereabouts) you're in the Ironheart territory (IRT-60H). If not the Ironheart (which is slightly more cash) then you're certainly looking at the GH50L or TT50H or perhaps even VC50 combo. Bear in mind the GH50 is essentially the lower-powered brother of the monstrous VH100R with a single channel and although not as versatile with a good OD or boost it's an awesome amplifier.

Also I noticed you've from Cambridge - a local or thereabouts!


----------



## e7lek (Nov 15, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Don't write off Laney. I know you've asked for an opinion comparing Blackstar vs. Marshall (I come down on the side of Blackstar firmly given recent Marshall offerings) but for that budget (or thereabouts) you're in the Ironheart territory (IRT-60H). If not the Ironheart (which is slightly more cash) then you're certainly looking at the GH50L or TT50H or perhaps even VC50 combo. Bear in mind the GH50 is essentially the lower-powered brother of the monstrous VH100R with a single channel and although not as versatile with a good OD or boost it's an awesome amplifier.
> 
> Also I noticed you've from Cambridge - a local or thereabouts!



Im a local! i study at ARU... we should definitely jam sometime!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't jam on the grounds that I suck huge balls but may I direct your attention towards the Ironheart again? 

Yeah, bit of a fan I confess ^^

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/166418-laney-ironheart-irt60h-120h.html


----------



## e7lek (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn im considering the Ironheart now thanks alot Shady, just when i though my choices are one those two, you added another one... the good thing about it is the power soak. doesnt need to be loud in my room!!! and its 60 watts!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 15, 2011)

The only problem is that I can't think of anywhere for you to try them out. There's actually an Ironheart combo near me (In Stamford) but other than that you may have to travel even further afield potentially....unless DV247 have one in stock. Worth dropping them a line I should say! 

Plus side - as you say it's one heck of a nice amp and the power soak makes it super versatile in terms of the transition from bedroom to gig and back, then it has three channels + a boost, independent E.Q, decent reverb.......and if you get the head you can mix/match with a suitable cab rather than being forced to use the stock speakers.


----------



## groph (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never tried either amp so take this advice as either useless or at least with a grain of salt.

Based on clips, the Marshall MA series are probably workable, but they're pretty rough sounding and the gain doesn't seem to be suited towards metal or anything like that.

The 100 watt Blackstar head, on the other hand is pretty smooth sounding, definitely has a bit of a Marshally flavor to it, but it's kind of "big" sounding in a Mesa Rectifier sense. I'd like to try one out, Blackstar has been gaining a lot of favor lately but there aren't any around here. I'd take a Blackstar over a Marshall nowadays anyway, regardless of what amp it is unless it's a killer price on a DSL100.

EDIT: Never mind about the "Mesa Rectifer" thing, the Blackstar HT series are pretty much what Marshalls are supposed to be, apparently. The Series One amps by Blackstar might be a bit different though. The high gain amp shootout done by Premier Guitar has a demo of the Series One 200 watt head. It doesn't djent, though. The HT's seem to be modelled after the "hot rodded Marshall" kind of tone, which makes sense if Blackstar is made up of ex-Marshall employees.


----------



## rotebass (Nov 20, 2011)

I own the Stage 100 and have spent a lot of time playing with the Club 40 and Stage 60, I cannot think of a possible reason that I would want to own a Marshall over these amps. They can definately comp the signature Marshall "bees-in-a-tin-can" sound if that's what you want, but if you back off the gain and treble to reasonable levels it sounds great and seems to cut through a mix quite well. I'm running my Stage 100 through a Mesa OS 412, using a PRS Standard 24 (Dimarzio De-Activator neck and bridge) and MXR GT-OD in front, not quite as "djenty" as it would be if you subbed the Blackstar for a 6505 or the likes, but it strikes a good balance between modern metal and a more traditional crunch tone.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2011)

The MA series is the worst sounding Marshall I've ever heard, counting the MG series.


----------



## Angus Clark (Nov 20, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> The MA series is the worst sounding Marshall I've ever heard, counting the MG series.



Absolutely. The MA series are just horrid. I don't care what kind of music you play, the HT demolishes the MA in every way. Again, don't write off Laney. Wanting to try the Ironheart, but cannot find anywhere to do so


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 21, 2011)

Blackstar all day long. Everything points away from the marshall. 
The blackstar's tubed and extremely versitle.


----------



## Jason_Krodha (Nov 23, 2011)

I personally own a Blackstar HT-100, it gives such a wide variance of tones. I'm sure you can get any crunch, distortion, or clean you want out of a Blackstar. I've played on many Marshalls and they just don't cut it for me.


----------



## JohnBorn (Nov 23, 2011)

Between those two i would say blackstar all the way.. In the same zone, other worth looking amp are egnator amp


----------



## Key_Maker (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, the MA series of Marshall just sucks, in that price range the Valveking (peavey) it's a bit better and the Egnater Renegade 65 just blow out of the water both with their tube mix control and just sounds better IMO.

I recorded some demos of it:


Clean:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...%20C-1.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...%20C-1.mp3

Crunch:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...%20C-1.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...%20C-1.mp3

Distortion:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...Custom.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/Egnater/...Custom.mp3

Audix i5 and CAD GXL2200 direct to M-Audio Mobile Pre. Guitar are Schecter C-1 FR Custom (Custom-Custom/59) and my HandMade guitar with 85X.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea I've tried the MA series in a store... I really wasn't a fan. You get the crunch but it was just... lifeless and sterile in tone. The cleans were decent though. I'd really like to give the MA series a legit try through an 1960, overdrive, and better tubes to get a full can I use it opinion. But I'm just not sure it's even worth trying. The Anderton blokes seem to have gotten some decent tones out of a MA combo with a Vox Satchuater Overdrive. Which was the whole reason I even decided to try the MA series. 

I was about to pull the trigger on a Blackstar Club 40... fit the bill perfectly. But I opted for my Orange DT30 instead cause I got it for a steal! Fits the bill better. 

Try Orange since you're in England. Can't go wrong.


----------



## e7lek (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah thinking of the orange th30, gna decide tomorow between the th30, blackstar 100 (have to buy it blind, no where to test around where i live) and finally the laney ironheart is coming in tomorow


----------



## kayhen (Nov 25, 2011)

e7lek said:


> yeah thinking of the orange th30, gna decide tomorow between the th30, blackstar 100 (have to buy it blind, no where to test around where i live) and finally the laney ironheart is coming in tomorow



the blackstar is a great amp


----------

